# Offshore Freeport Wed or Thusday



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Normal crew all out. Looking for a couple fisherman for wed 6/27 or Thurs 6/28. Plan on running out of freeport 50-75 miles in search of anything biting. Like to fish for fun, not looking for the overly "serious" type. Run a 25 ft CC w twins. PM me if interested.
Thanks


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

I might be interested as I was just about to post for 2 Wednesday myself. How much is the share cost to run your boat 50-75? We've been on the snapper at 32 miles pretty solid. I would like to snag my sows and then hit some grouper, blackfin, hoos, or whatrever else is feeding.

I see you're in Pearland too.

Steven


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*cost*

Briggs
Last time cost split three ways was ~125 for gas, bait and ice. I think gas was around 3.7 at that time. Made loop around GC and ex eastern 21s. Hoping condition are better this time.


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*thursday*

I have one for sure on Thursday so that works for me. Need one more. 
Thanks


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

*thursday*

still have opening? pm me


----------

